# Padilla Edition Especial Achilles Toro Cigar Review - Nice Corojo



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

A good cigar with leather and spice. It's a great value also. Construction is very good, great draw and firm, white ash. A no brainer if you lik...

Read the full review here: Padilla Edition Especial Achilles Toro Cigar Review - Nice Corojo


----------

